# Appeal for CSV extension rejected



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

So barely one and half months after I appealed for my rejected CSV extension on 29 April 2019, the reason being that I had not submitted my qualifications in support of my critical skills, well, on 18 June 2019 I received another rejection letter stating that my secondary qualification is not evaluation is not evaluated by SAQA. asked vfs staff what that means, they yelled at me saying I just asked them something they don`t know. I was so helpless. Called home affairs the following day and they said all foreign qualifications have to be evaluated by SAQA. I didn`t see any logic in doing that cz my SAQA certificate does specify that my Advanced level is equivalent to National Senior Certificate in SA. So they told me to evaluate the rest of my qualifications and appeal, said once I receive a notification letter from SAQA that my qualifications are under evaluation then I can attach that together with my appeal. It`s boring, I`m pissed off and I`m helpless now, cz the last question that comes on me is how was the initial 12 month Visa issued without all my qualifications evaluated? well, it`s fine, I`m just wasting lots of money doing this and it`s not fair. What`s your take guys, do you think I should continue with appealing again? cz my 12 month CSV visa expired in May, don`t wanna lose my job


----------



## Permit (May 11, 2019)

It is better for you to get the necessary documents specified by DHA to avoid rejection. It is worth appealing again and you ain’t waisting money.All the very best.


chirwasam said:


> So barely one and half months after I appealed for my rejected CSV extension on 29 April 2019, the reason being that I had not submitted my qualifications in support of my critical skills, well, on 18 June 2019 I received another rejection letter stating that my secondary qualification is not evaluation is not evaluated by SAQA. asked vfs staff what that means, they yelled at me saying I just asked them something they don`t know. I was so helpless. Called home affairs the following day and they said all foreign qualifications have to be evaluated by SAQA. I didn`t see any logic in doing that cz my SAQA certificate does specify that my Advanced level is equivalent to National Senior Certificate in SA. So they told me to evaluate the rest of my qualifications and appeal, said once I receive a notification letter from SAQA that my qualifications are under evaluation then I can attach that together with my appeal. It`s boring, I`m pissed off and I`m helpless now, cz the last question that comes on me is how was the initial 12 month Visa issued without all my qualifications evaluated? well, it`s fine, I`m just wasting lots of money doing this and it`s not fair. What`s your take guys, do you think I should continue with appealing again? cz my 12 month CSV visa expired in May, don`t wanna lose my job


----------



## foreign_national (Apr 10, 2019)

chirwasam said:


> So barely one and half months after I appealed for my rejected CSV extension on 29 April 2019, the reason being that I had not submitted my qualifications in support of my critical skills, well, on 18 June 2019 I received another rejection letter stating that my secondary qualification is not evaluation is not evaluated by SAQA. asked vfs staff what that means, they yelled at me saying I just asked them something they don`t know. I was so helpless. Called home affairs the following day and they said all foreign qualifications have to be evaluated by SAQA. I didn`t see any logic in doing that cz my SAQA certificate does specify that my Advanced level is equivalent to National Senior Certificate in SA. So they told me to evaluate the rest of my qualifications and appeal, said once I receive a notification letter from SAQA that my qualifications are under evaluation then I can attach that together with my appeal. It`s boring, I`m pissed off and I`m helpless now, cz the last question that comes on me is how was the initial 12 month Visa issued without all my qualifications evaluated? well, it`s fine, I`m just wasting lots of money doing this and it`s not fair. What`s your take guys, do you think I should continue with appealing again? cz my 12 month CSV visa expired in May, don`t wanna lose my job


You made it difficlut for yourslef by submitting A Level Results they are usually not necessary.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Maybe he has very good grades and wanted to impress DHA. But I agree with you. A levels are not required. Degree/Diploma is sufficient


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> maybe he has very good grades and wanted to impress dha. But i agree with you. A levels are not required. Degree/diploma is sufficient


lol


----------



## chirwasam (Apr 23, 2019)

What does that even mean that I wanted to impress DHA, this is no time to play, if you know you know if I don't know and you can't help me you don't lose anything by reserving your somewhat helpless comment. After all, the Visa came out


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

congrats on you VISA


----------

